# Tons of fun for $50



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

Picked up a cheapo AR500 target off Amazon for around $40. Made up a little stand for it for another $10. We had a ton of fun shooting this thing the other day. Shot it with .17HMR, .223, 6.5 Creedmoor, 7mm, and .22LR. Going to bring it up to our hunt camp this weekend and let my kids bang away at it. Should be fun for years as long as nobody shoots the chains.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Reactive targets always make shooting fun without the hassle of checking/changing targets. Some spray paint and you're good to go all day, if you have the ammo.


----------

